# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  HOUSTON Jams

## dpippins

Back in HOUSTON for work and looking for jams.  Any information will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Don

----------


## Mark Seale

Every Wednesday at Buffalo Grille on Bissonnet.  https://www.facebook.com/The-Buffalo...4767213646437/

----------

Joe Dodson

----------


## Jim Garber

Don: Do you have any preference for style of music?

----------


## dpippins

Jim - Pretty much a traditional guy.  I love good harmonies.

----------


## Jim Garber

I have friends in Houston who mostly play Irish music. I told them about this thread.

----------


## Joe Dodson

I wondered where the Hickory Hollow jam relocated to.  Eric at Fuller's said they were continuing it at the new HH location, but I never attempted to track it down.  I'm usually good for a few fiddle tunes if anyone wants to look me up, btw.

----------


## starrbri

> I wondered where the Hickory Hollow jam relocated to.  Eric at Fuller's said they were continuing it at the new HH location, but I never attempted to track it down.  I'm usually good for a few fiddle tunes if anyone wants to look me up, btw.


Per the Hickory Hollow website, there are now Wednesday jams at their Fallbrook location.  Has anyone been to it? Any comments on it vs the Buffalo Grille Wed jam?  I'll probably head out to one tonight.

----------


## dpippins

So did you make it out?  Interesting to hear that the HH jam started back up.  If I weren’t heading to Nashville early Thursday for SPGMA I would check that one out.
Thanks for the post

----------


## starrbri

> So did you make it out?  Interesting to hear that the HH jam started back up.  If I werent heading to Nashville early Thursday for SPGMA I would check that one out.
> Thanks for the post



I checked out the Buffalo Grille jam.  There were a couple guitarist, a banjo, and a bass.  I had a fussy baby with me, so couldn't stay long.  From what I heard, it was more gospel oriented.  The repertoire is not exactly what I'm looking for, more interested in fiddle tunes with some bluegrass. The players sounded really good.  

I plan to check out the north HH jam this week.  Have fun in Nashville!

----------

